

Google Phone - vlad
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2007/08/rumor-google-ph.html

======
vegashacker
I hope it has some programmer-friendly features. I crave a small, inexpensive
device that would let me leave my laptop home on trips. I.e., it would allow
me to program on it. The problem with this dream of mine is that it
necessitates having a text editor on the phone, and tiny keyboards means it's
hard to issue Emacs commands.

Now, I do think Google will do a better job than Apple has in letting their
device be "open", so I think that will be good for programmers. We'll see.

~~~
palish
> ...it's hard to issue Emacs commands.

But not vim commands :)

~~~
vegashacker
Honestly, if that was the only thing preventing me from using a device like
this, then I'd probably suck it up and learn how to press 'i' before I wanted
to start typing.

------
ecuzzillo
I'd buy it.

~~~
gibsonf1
Depending on the price and the functionality of the browser (support for java,
etc to run my web app), and the networks that support it, I would too.

